# Ride Brasstown Bald With Christian Vande Velde



## newfield (Apr 19, 2006)

IInfo on this ride was put in the registration packets at 6 Gap. The website is [URL="http://beattheheatga.com/"[/URL]. Surprisingly, I have not read anything about this ride on any internet forum or talked to anyone who knows about it. Christian Vande Velde is not Lance Armstrong but he is a pretty big star and seems like a good guy. It would be sad if there is a small turnout for this worthy charity ride because the promoters didn't do enough to get the word out. I sent an email to the contact info about whether the ride goes to the top of Brasstown as in the Tour de Georgia or just to the parking lot but got no response, if anyone knows please post. Thanks


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

for the love of god - i hope it only goes to the parking lot. The kick from the parking lot to the summit would be impossible for me...
But back to your original concern - I too hope for a good turnout.


----------



## newfield (Apr 19, 2006)

The promoters put out an announcement that due to forecasted weather and wind advisories the ride was being cancelled. They say they'll try again in Spring 2010.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

This is the second time the ride has been "postponed."


----------

